
Unifying Logical and Statistical AI (2006) [pdf] - YeGoblynQueenne
https://homes.cs.washington.edu/~pedrod/papers/aaai06c.pdf
======
ayidnelm
Lise Getoor have a nice talk at NIPS in 2017 on a what I think is a formalism,
Probabilistic Soft Logic, that her group developed:
[https://youtu.be/t4k5LKCpboc](https://youtu.be/t4k5LKCpboc) . Definitely an
interesting direction of research.

~~~
YeGoblynQueenne
Lise Getoor has been doing the Lord's* work for a while now, presenting
statistical relational learning work at the major machine learning
conferences. She had the keynote speech at NIPS last year, supporting the use
of structural bias in statistical learning:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4k5LKCpboc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4k5LKCpboc)

Although she had to riff through a couple of very unfortunate slides quickly
(identifying political affiliation of social network users is a classic task
in relational learning, but the keynote came hot in the heels of the Cambridge
Analytica scandal and her slides went down like a led baloon) it was a great
keynote and one I was happy to see.

There's more work on combining relational, logic-based machine learning and
statistical machine learning by Luc de Raedt, Kristian Kerstig and Stephen
Muggleton, among many others in the Inductive Logic Programming community.
There's some good pointers on this website for Lise Getoor's introductory book
to the field:

[https://www.cs.umd.edu/srl-book/](https://www.cs.umd.edu/srl-book/)

___________

* Lord Sauron's.

------
yters
There's always fuzzy logic. It was all the rage back in the day, and controls
our rice cookers and washing machines.

